# Wagner FinishControl 3500



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I’ve just tried my new toy.

I have a whole house to paint and lots of joinery to prime and eggshell so I bought an XVLP sprayer. Wow! 

I’ve just sprayed 40 meters length of intricate cornicing in 15 minutes with nary a run or orange peel. I’m waiting for the coat to go off and all will be done again. 

This is an excellent tool - well worth the money and so intuitive to use.Admittedly, I’ll have to spend more time on masking but I’m so crack-handed anyway, I’d have to cover up quite a lot anyway. 

Now watch me **** up the mitres after all that!

Peter


----------

